# Photo manipulations



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Havana*

I owuld like one! I would like the background changed. Not sure what though...so you can mess around with that. I'll let you pick the picture because there are some different styles. Here is the link: http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-horses-1207/ Her name is Havana, and she is the black and white mare.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ahhhh Jiblet I just had a vision... you'll like it I promise....


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow beautiful <3 I'm in. I'll post a picture.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice, which one would you like a manipulation of? One? Both?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

If you don't mind both, the first one is of my horse I'm going to put down soon, and the second is my baby.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooooh! I'm excited!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey there! 
You do lovely work!! I really really like your beach and forest scenes. If you would like to play around with some photos, I have lots in this album: Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
I just ask that any work you do not be used elsewhere without permission, and that I see the work, please! 
Unfortunately, I'm not sure which backgrounds would work with those images 
Thanks tons!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jiblet....

05 ocean by ~greenleaf-stock on deviantART (this is the ocean background)

and the pic...










How do you like it? I can edit it slightly if you want.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh and JDI, I'll get started on Denny soon. He's BEAUTIFUL! : D


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!!  I think "beautiful" would have been the last word on anyone's mind when I first bought him (he's a rescue-ish case) so it means a ton to hear things like that


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Heres Love Story... Id love a backround please, and feel free to do anything!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks White Foot, yours is next  And I'll be doing Love Story after Denny


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love one too plz, pick a pic and make it pretty 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/12620/album/horses-1258/


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

White Foot: Your picture is pending! I made one I think you'll love but I do not have the artists full permission yet. Maybe I can send it to you via private note.

Love Story: I will be happy to start on her ASAP.

kiara: Alrighty

JDI: I'll get started on Denny ASAP! I've been so busy lately!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not a worry! Your edits are worth the wait!! Thanks for the note


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is the first picture of Love Story  Let me know how you like it! (if you want to use it off site, please put credits on the actual image. You can find them here: Beach-photodreamstock by *Photodream-stock on deviantART )


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ooh cool, I love to do edits on GIMP and Picnik.
These are great .


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks drafteventer! : )


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

omg guys I'm so sorry, I'm soooo behind  I'll work on them this weekend!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you don't mind, can you do something with either of these? Thanks! And the horse is Arthur if you wanted to use his name or something :


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could I get one I just have to get some nice pictures of Buzz


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love one of Onyx if you don't mind.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

nice pics...I see u do pics for HL? nice job though


----------

